# Boveda Butler Gripe



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got mine. Calibrated using the 1 step supplied. It works off of Bluetooth which is super annoying. Why not charge $10-$20 more for the device and allow full WiFi connectivity so you can see humidor no at home. Honestly, if I’m home I’ll just walk over there and check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I’m working or smoking


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

sinkable said:


> Just got mine. Calibrated using the 1 step supplied. It works off of Bluetooth which is super annoying. Why not charge $10-$20 more for the device and allow full WiFi connectivity so you can see humidor no at home. Honestly, if I'm home I'll just walk over there and check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


It would be more than 10-20$. The sensor push is the only other unit that you can set up WiFi monitoring (out-of-the-box) it's 50$ per unit and 100$ for a WiFi bridge to monitor remotely. I use a Boveda butler and "attached" an old smart phone that I wasn't using to push my monitoring everywhere (included out of the house).

To be fair the only time I really use the combination is when I travel, otherwise I just look at my Hygometers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

cigaraddict said:


> It would be more than 10-20$. The sensor push is the only other unit that you can set up WiFi monitoring (out-of-the-box) it's 50$ per unit and 100$ for a WiFi bridge to monitor remotely. I use a Boveda butler and "attached" an old smart phone that I wasn't using to push my monitoring everywhere (included out of the house).
> 
> To be fair the only time I really use the combination is when I travel, otherwise I just look at my Hygometers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you're saying but how many WiFi enabled devices are on the market - not hygrometer related - that are $50. Hell an amazon Alexa is less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

sinkable said:


> I see what you're saying but how many WiFi enabled devices are on the market - not hygrometer related - that are $50. Hell an amazon Alexa is less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


Wouldn't that be sweet?!

"Alexa, raise my humidity level 2 points in humidor #3"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

cigaraddict said:


> Wouldn't that be sweet?!
> 
> "Alexa, raise my humidity level 2 points in humidor #3"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's an idea. BOVADA SHOULD INTEGRATE WITH ALEXA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

How high-tech are we to go with our cigars that we have to babysit them 24/7 and follow up with pie charts and graphs? Bovedas are pretty much as simple as it gets without reinventing the wheel and stream data for us to look at as if that makes the cigar quality better....goes to the addage...if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Cigary said:


> How high-tech are we to go with our cigars that we have to babysit them 24/7 and follow up with pie charts and graphs? Bovedas are pretty much as simple as it gets without reinventing the wheel and stream data for us to look at as if that makes the cigar quality better....goes to the addage...if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Tech is the way of the world brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

cigaraddict said:


> Wouldn't that be sweet?!
> 
> "Alexa, raise my humidity level 2 points in humidor #3"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the newer Cigar Oasis 3.0 models, apparently you can change humidity setpoints via the app from anywhere. I've heard the app has some serrrrrious problems, though. I'll be putting one in the new humidor I'm going to be setting up before long, so I guess I'll find out then, haha.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> With the newer Cigar Oasis 3.0 models, apparently you can change humidity setpoints via the app from anywhere. I've heard the app has some serrrrrious problems, though. I'll be putting one in the new humidor I'm going to be setting up before long, so I guess I'll find out then, haha.


Apparently it's 2.99 a month to use the glitchy app lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

cigaraddict said:


> Apparently it's 2.99 a month to use the glitchy app lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, not worth much if it's glitchy, but if they manage to get it fixed with an update, I could see it being useful for people like me that frequently spend time away from home. Shame they made the effort only to have the app make it essentially useless. The App Store reviews are horrendous. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> How high-tech are we to go with our cigars that we have to babysit them 24/7 and follow up with pie charts and graphs? Bovedas are pretty much as simple as it gets without reinventing the wheel and stream data for us to look at as if that makes the cigar quality better....goes to the addage...if it ain't broke don't fix it.


I'll stick with the "if I walk by, look at the hygro.. If I don't..I DON'T.." method.. It's worked for well over a decade. Why mess with it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> I'll stick with the "if I walk by, look at the hygro.. If I don't..I DON'T.." method.. It's worked for well over a decade. Why mess with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good plan.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

So if you’re in Boston and you check your smart sensor in Nashville via WiFi and find it’s at 63% instead of 65%, what will you do? I’m a tech guy but I don’t see how a WiFi hygrometer helps me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'll stick with the "if I walk by, look at the hygro.. If I don't..I DON'T.." method.. It's worked for well over a decade. Why mess with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Having once checked all my containers to confirm they seal okay, I've pretty much given up on hygrometers. The two weather station style ones won't pair with the base anymore and I'm tossing them. That leaves one hygro for seven containers. I just check that the bovedas aren't drying up once in a while when burping it or grabbing a smoke and call it good.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

lex61 said:


> So if you're in Boston and you check your smart sensor in Nashville via WiFi and find it's at 63% instead of 65%, what will you do? I'm a tech guy but I don't see how a WiFi hygrometer helps me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


With the Boveda, nothing. But the cigar oasis allows you to adjust the humidity remotely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

cigaraddict said:


> With the Boveda, nothing. But the cigar oasis allows you to adjust the humidity remotely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, which is why I plan on using both of them in tandem in the future. Sometimes I'm gone for weeks at a time, and if my heat/ac goes crazy while I'm gone and causes large humidity changes, it will be nice to be able to adjust to compensate remotely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

cigaraddict said:


> With the Boveda, nothing. But the cigar oasis allows you to adjust the humidity remotely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough but the initial post was about shortcomings of the boveda smart sensor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Am I too ignorant to not to not even check humidity for for a month+ at a time? All my cigars are stored in tupperdors in the basement so temperature stays around 69 degrees in the PNW. I don’t own a single humidor (except for a few that are used as accessories storage and one that only comes out when I entertain). All my tuppers are loaded with boveda packs. Some have small hydrometers, others rely 100% on boveda packs. I check humidity...............maybe monthly. Never lost sleep over it, I do travel a lot, never had an issue with a cigar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> Am I too ignorant to not to not even check humidity for for a month+ at a time? All my cigars are stored in tupperdors in the basement so temperature stays around 69 degrees in the PNW. I don't own a single humidor (except for a few that are used as accessories storage and one that only comes out when I entertain). All my tuppers are loaded with boveda packs. Some have small hydrometers, others rely 100% on boveda packs. I check humidity...............maybe monthly. Never lost sleep over it, I do travel a lot, never had an issue with a cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't say that's ignorant in the least, especially since your method is working for you. If I went the tupperdore route, I'd probably be the exact same way. But since I'm a wooden humidor kind of guy, and I'd rather not have 12 Boveda packs spread throughout my humidor, I prefer active humidification with a Cigar Oasis. As that combo creates some potential for problems (albeit small potential), I like being able to keep an accurate eye on humidity and temp conditions.

Plus, I'm just a nerd like that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Am I too ignorant to not to not even check humidity for for a month+ at a time? All my cigars are stored in tupperdors in the basement so temperature stays around 69 degrees in the PNW. I don't own a single humidor (except for a few that are used as accessories storage and one that only comes out when I entertain). All my tuppers are loaded with boveda packs. Some have small hydrometers, others rely 100% on boveda packs. I check humidity...............maybe monthly. Never lost sleep over it, I do travel a lot, never had an issue with a cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe if you sneak up on them real quiet you could catch them at 66 or maybe 64....

(Assuming 65% Boveda)

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

huffer33 said:


> Maybe if you sneak up on them real quiet you could catch them at 66 or maybe 64....
> 
> (Assuming 65% Boveda)
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I caught half of my cigars years ago having an orgy in a 2.5 gallon Rubbermaid ....7 of the female cigars got preggers .....5 male cigars got torn up pretty bad and their wrappers were a mess and not even pectin could help. The "goings on" in tupperadors are legendary and the only reason I witnessed this event was because of spontaneous combustion from one of the cigarillos in the corner that was doing God knows what and I could smell the aroma coming from the darkened part of the closet.:surprise:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cigary said:


> I caught half of my cigars years ago having an orgy in a 2.5 gallon Rubbermaid ....7 of the female cigars got preggers .....5 male cigars got torn up pretty bad and their wrappers were a mess and not even pectin could help. The "goings on" in tupperadors are legendary and the only reason I witnessed this event was because of spontaneous combustion from one of the cigarillos in the corner that was doing God knows what and I could smell the aroma coming from the darkened part of the closet.:surprise:


Hey, how did you get to be a gordo, miss petite corona!


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> I'll stick with the "if I walk by, look at the hygro.. If I don't..I DON'T.." method.. It's worked for well over a decade. Why mess with it.


This may be the dumbest question ever, but if you have a Whynter, where do you mount the hygro so that it's visible? My digital one is sitting on a shelf at the moment (it's seasoning)

Incidentally, the cheapo analog hygro that came with it is currently only one point off. But I'm not counting on it to stay that way.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

I have had SO much trouble with my wineador since I first got it. I had it for a YEAR with 20 - 65%rh boveda packs in it and during that time I’ve had mold, really low humidity, followed by really high humidity. 

I bought the Butler 3 months ago and can track how my humidity is over time. Now I can diagnose the problems I have without opening it and throwing another variable in the mix. 

I have been working diligently to get the Rh down. The butler has helped me track my humidity over this time and graph it out and see if it’s time to rebake my KL or not. I had to rebake 3 times and now I’m hanging out at 65-65 but before it was anywhere from 62%-73% and 65 degrees.

I think the butler helps tremendously with a setting up a new system or storage unit. Once you have it down pat, then yes, they aren’t necessary. 

All experiences aren’t the same. No need to bash new technology because you have a system you have used for 5+ years and it works. Some people are luckier than others with their initial setup. Don’t hate on people using technology to their advantage to make a setup that works.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

In extreme cases like yours I see the point. But if you'd dealt with as many noobs as I have over the years.They're texting at 1a.m., that their rh "plummeted" 2 points. You'd see my aversion to a constant monitoring system. They'd go insane..

I see the benefits of technology. I use it when it makes things easier or quicker. I just think that being hardwired to your humidor would do more harm than good to some. While of course benefiting others. 

All I'm saying is, If you're watching your rh readout like it's an EKG. This may not be the best thing for you.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Ewood said:


> I have had SO much trouble with my wineador since I first got it. I had it for a YEAR with 20 - 65%rh boveda packs in it and during that time I've had mold, really low humidity, followed by really high humidity.
> 
> I bought the Butler 3 months ago and can track how my humidity is over time. Now I can diagnose the problems I have without opening it and throwing another variable in the mix.
> 
> ...


Having just bought a Wineador.. this is scary lol


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

sinkable said:


> Having just bought a Wineador.. this is scary lol


That's what will always keep me away from them. For every success story I see, I see another that seems like a nightmare of temp/humidity fluctuations, condensation, mold, etc. Just not worth the risk to me.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> In extreme cases like yours I see the point. But if you'd dealt with as many noobs as I have over the years.They're texting at 1a.m., that their rh "plummeted" 2 points. You'd see my aversion to a constant monitoring system. They'd go insane..
> 
> I see the benefits of technology. I use it when it makes things easier or quicker. I just think that being hardwired to your humidor would do more harm than good to some. While of course benefiting others.
> 
> All I'm saying is, If you're watching your rh readout like it's an EKG. This may not be the best thing for you.


I've been planning on buying 2 hygros for my new Whynter, one for the top and one for the bottom. I may go ahead and get the Boveda Butlers - it would solve the problem of finding a visible place to attach them and they're not much more more expensive than a Hygroset. I wish they had a visible readout on the device, but what can you do?

And I'm TOTALLY going to watch them like an EKG! But not because I'm worried about a few of Rh points up or down - it's because I'm a huge data geek and this will give me a new data set to analyze! (Want to know the weighted average (personal) ranking of the cigars that I have already tried that are in my humidor? I can give you that. Want to see how it trends over time? I do. It should be trending upward. I'll have to look back at previous versions of my inventory sheet and compile the data. Ooh, a project. Woot!)

I just hope I can dump the humidity data into some sort of spreadsheet so I can play with it.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I've been planning on buying 2 hygros for my new Whynter, one for the top and one for the bottom. I may go ahead and get the Boveda Butlers - it would solve the problem of finding a visible place to attach them and they're not much more more expensive than a Hygroset. I wish they had a visible readout on the device, but what can you do?
> 
> And I'm TOTALLY going to watch them like an EKG! But not because I'm worried about a few of Rh points up or down - it's because I'm a huge data geek and this will give me a new data set to analyze! (Want to know the weighted average (personal) ranking of the cigars that I have already tried that are in my humidor? I can give you that. Want to see how it trends over time? I do. It should be trending upward. I'll have to look back at previous versions of my inventory sheet and compile the data. Ooh, a project. Woot!)
> 
> I just hope I can dump the humidity data into some sort of spreadsheet so I can play with it.


I'm with you on the geekdom side of things; I keep a fairly extensive spreadsheet detailing every cigar I try, though I don't go the weighted average route, haha.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I've been planning on buying 2 hygros for my new Whynter, one for the top and one for the bottom. I may go ahead and get the Boveda Butlers - it would solve the problem of finding a visible place to attach them and they're not much more more expensive than a Hygroset. I wish they had a visible readout on the device, but what can you do?
> 
> And I'm TOTALLY going to watch them like an EKG! But not because I'm worried about a few of Rh points up or down - it's because I'm a huge data geek and this will give me a new data set to analyze! (Want to know the weighted average (personal) ranking of the cigars that I have already tried that are in my humidor? I can give you that. Want to see how it trends over time? I do. It should be trending upward. I'll have to look back at previous versions of my inventory sheet and compile the data. Ooh, a project. Woot!)
> 
> I just hope I can dump the humidity data into some sort of spreadsheet so I can play with it.


Wow.....I'm glad I'm a simple person.....I just smoke mine.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I've been planning on buying 2 hygros for my new Whynter, one for the top and one for the bottom. I may go ahead and get the Boveda Butlers - it would solve the problem of finding a visible place to attach them and they're not much more more expensive than a Hygroset. I wish they had a visible readout on the device, but what can you do?
> 
> And I'm TOTALLY going to watch them like an EKG! But not because I'm worried about a few of Rh points up or down - it's because I'm a huge data geek and this will give me a new data set to analyze! (Want to know the weighted average (personal) ranking of the cigars that I have already tried that are in my humidor? I can give you that. Want to see how it trends over time? I do. It should be trending upward. I'll have to look back at previous versions of my inventory sheet and compile the data. Ooh, a project. Woot!)
> 
> I just hope I can dump the humidity data into some sort of spreadsheet so I can play with it.





Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm with you on the geekdom side of things; I keep a fairly extensive spreadsheet detailing every cigar I try, though I don't go the weighted average route, haha.


Not sure what a spreadsheet is, but whatever drifts your kayak I guess...

I tried ONCE to organize my cigars and list all of em for insurance purposes.. Take a guess who gave up about 3-4 hundred cigars into it AND THAT TOOK ME 2 WEEKS....lol

MIND NUMBING!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Not sure what a spreadsheet is, but whatever drifts your kayak I guess...
> 
> I tried ONCE to organize my cigars and list all of em for insurance purposes.. Take a guess who gave up about 3-4 hundred cigars into it AND THAT TOOK ME 2 WEEKS....lol
> 
> ...


And my wife thinks I have a lot at 130ish, which is about 100 more than I thought I'd ever have at one time when I first started but now I realize it's just a drop in the bucket.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Not sure what a spreadsheet is, but whatever drifts your kayak I guess...
> 
> I tried ONCE to organize my cigars and list all of em for insurance purposes.. Take a guess who gave up about 3-4 hundred cigars into it AND THAT TOOK ME 2 WEEKS....lol
> 
> ...


I find it helps me with deciding what to purchase more of in the future. I used to not worry about it, but then I found that I'd buy a cigar that I'd smoked before and forgotten that I didn't care for it at all, haha.



Peapaw said:


> And my wife thinks I have a lot at 130ish, which is about 100 more than I thought I'd ever have at one time when I first started but now I realize it's just a drop in the bucket.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Well, at least you don't have to hide how many you have from her. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, at least you don't have to hide how many you have from her. :vs_laugh:


Not yet anyway.

Nah, she's pretty good about whatever I buy.

She was encouraging me to go ahead and buy a box of Axis Mundi ( before I had a repair bill of 2k+) and she's the one I blame for me buying the '18 Tundra last January.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> Not yet anyway.
> 
> Nah, she's pretty good about whatever I buy.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a lucky man. Having a partner that doesn't try to stop you from enjoying the things you like is a great thing.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Not sure what a spreadsheet is, but whatever drifts your kayak I guess...


A spreadsheet is a wonderful magical toy! It has lots and lots of different places to put letters and numbers and dates and things like that (those bits are called "data"), and then you can use functions to make the data dance and sing and tell you secrets. You can use any color in the rainbow for your places and data, and you can even make the colors pop up automatically based on the data values if you want. And the best part is that you can take your data and tabulate it into cute little summaries...or even turn it into a pretty picture called a "chart" with just a few clicks of the mouse!

I've logged a lot of hours in a kayak, friend, and even more on a raft. Whitewater is fun, and running class 4 rapids is exhilirating, but the feeling of finally getting a humongous and complex nested multi-part function to work is even better.

Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Geekdom is alive and well in 2018....technology is something that appeals to many esp. those who love to have total control over their lives from coffee machines that have their coffee ready when they get up in the morning to apps on their cellphones that give them info for the days commute to their jobs. I get it....at my age I have a lot of techy gadgets and im in my mid 60's and have always loved new things that make my life easier. It's all about choice...just like it has been for centuries and if one wants to do spreadsheets and count calories and everything in between....have fun!


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That's what will always keep me away from them. For every success story I see, I see another that seems like a nightmare of temp/humidity fluctuations, condensation, mold, etc. Just not worth the risk to me.


To be fair, who's going to bother to say, "Yup, had a wineador for a couple of years now. Everything's working just fine." 

Who knows what people are doing to exacerbate their own problems?

This is one of the most useful threads I've seen on humidity.  See post #44 for some outstanding advice from a poster who shall remain nameless:

"I remember my Dad always telling my Mother....'Betty...quit moving the damn furniture!'"

In the 3 months since I read that, I can't tell you how many times I've said to myself "Dammit, Elizabeth, stop moving the furniture!" Fact is, I'll always be tinkering with my set-up because that's just my nature. But thanks to the good advice, I've been a lot more patient and my humidity problems have abated.

My new wineador has been seasoning for a couple of weeks - not because I'm THAT patient, but because it was a Christmas present and I thought it would be unseemly to start using it before Christmas. If I have no problems, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> To be fair, who's going to bother to say, "Yup, had a wineador for a couple of years now. Everything's working just fine."
> 
> Who knows what people are doing to exacerbate their own problems?
> 
> ...


As obsessive as I can be, I've read a ridiculous number of threads and reviews, and I've actually seen a good number of favorable long term reviews.

After further inspection, I think the majority of negative reviews I've seen were generally regarding wineadors with cooling compressors versus thermoelectric models.

I might also just be a bit old fashioned and love wooden humidors. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Peat (Dec 23, 2018)

I have tried just about every digital hygrometer our there with range checks on 32-75rh boveda's.

I have two butlers to check accuracy between the two (both calibrated with two point) - I haven't gotten one better than 1.8+/- (irritating when a 65% pack reads 69% being outside of it's suggested 1.8 tolerance)

I was thinking about running one of these  and getting it calibrated with a backup in a compartmentalized humidor with a distilled vapor distribution system if i had a failure. I'd have to build the sensor into the box somewhere.

I also like that these little cheap wifi switches display temp and humidity levels (I run one of these integrated into my 85K btu kero heater and dehumidifier setup in my wood shop - due to the nature of kero building humity in the shop and one in my daughters room for a backup humidifier.

I'm probably being over the top - but i love gadgets. I would be fine with a tupperdor and pack setup.... But that wouldn't be as entertaining to share now would it?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Elizabeth10 said:


> This may be the dumbest question ever, but if you have a Whynter, where do you mount the hygro so that it's visible? My digital one is sitting on a shelf at the moment (it's seasoning)
> 
> Incidentally, the cheapo analog hygro that came with it is currently only one point off. But I'm not counting on it to stay that way.


I just used some velcro and stuck mine right on the front of the center drawer, works well for me.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow guys just chill out and smoke one of those cigars you’re so worried about. Cigars are for relaxation not to increase stress! I have a Whytner 400ct, two wooden Humidors and about 4 Tuppers right now. It has never occurred to me to add a bunch of accessories, all mine work great with Bovedas only, my cigars smoke optimally well. I’ll spend my money on cigars and use my free time to smoke them. But if that’s what gives you relaxation and enjoyment, carry on! 

Cheers


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

I decided to wait until I'd been using the wineador for a bit before I decided whether to get the Boveda Butlers. I decided to keep using the Hygrosets. It would be more of a pain to have to go get my phone, turn on bluetooth, and call up an app than to just take a look at the meters when I open the wineador. If the Butlers had a readout in addition to the link to the app, my decision would have been different.


----------

